# Luxembourg Diesel



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Off to the Alps this weekend.
Ferry Dover -Calais
Hopeing to make the run down on toll free roads
We are thinking of detouring into Luxembourg via Belgium to fill up with fuel (almost the lowest cost in the EEC) 
Does anyone know if there are any costs incurred going into Luxembourg.
We do have an over sized fuel tank on our Hobby so we will ensure we go in as empty as possible
The diversion will simply be to fill with fuel
Anys suggestions on routes or supermarket locations to fill appreciated

is it worth it

Kev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

almost certainly worth it! If you take the Autoroute from Brussels to Lux, there's a fuel station right on the border. No Tolls in Belgium or Luxenbourg, and you can head across into France to Nancy and across to Alsace with very little in tolls. Not sure where you are heading for Skiing, so the route form there may vary


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

No cost to drive through Luxembourg.

Fuel the same price throughout the country as government set the price.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone
brilliant
Sue will be pleased she likes me to save money
Kev


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there any increase of mileage making the detour, what is the price difference per litre, how many miles per gallon do you achieve.

on a single tank, what is you estimated saving ??

Would love to know


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Steve will let you know

Our route is almost irrelevant we are just meandering down
Kev


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

green with envy, you lucky so and so. Bonne route! Luxembourg worth the effort and not a major detour for youre destination. Ive done it that way last summer when heading to La Cote D'Azur and even then found it worth my while. I filled two secure gerry cans also (someone will no doubt say that I was breaking the law).


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just watch out for the potholes on the Belgian motorways.

Have a good ski, seems like ages ago now!

Kev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

Hi

I do this all the time with Luxembourg for fuel.

Arrive at Calais from the UK on fumes and add enough fuel at French prices to get me to Luxembourg - 250 miles or so.

Luxembourg - neck it. Today diesel is about 1.25 euro in Luxembourg, 1.41 euro at Carrefour Calais. If you go down the A31 and through Epinal etc, comes off the motorway at Charmes and the supermarket there is very cheap (for France)

Fuel is the same price off the motorway as on it, ditto cigarettes.

Russell


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We use Luxembourg when close by, but just did a quick reckoning taking routes from Calais to Lyon and the same start and finish but with a detour to Luxembourg...

It should cost you about 7 euros more than you will save to go via Luxembourg.

That assumed you do 28 mpg and have a 100 L tank that's empty on arriving in Luxembourg.

If you are going anyway then use the southern motorway station (at Berchem) as that is only about 7 km before the French border and you maximum fuel in your tank before leaving.

Have a great time


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We filled up in Luxembourg at the beggining of Feb on our way back from France we payed 1.26 euro at the motorway sevices.

We found that we could buy diesel at the supermarket in France for 1.37 euro, the cheapers one we found was the Supermarket at Samoens so if you are going there ski ing try to use that to fill up. 

Hope you have a good trip we had 3 weeks and this year it was our best snow conditions, but we did have -19 at night.

Best wishes 
Sue and Steve


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

We go to the French Alps from Calais via Belgium, Luxembourg, France and Switzerland. 

This reduces the tolls in France to a minimum and we buy the 10 day Swiss permit for approx 27 euros as the Hymer is over 3.5 tonne. It's good value even if you only use it for two journeys.

Only I drive, so we allow two days to get there from Dover and try to arrive at our destination by mid-afternoon.

With careful planning there are free or low-cost aires on the way. We find it more interesting, and far cheaper, than going straight down the French autoroutes.

Kev, I have sent you a PM.

Regards

Geoff
=====


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Geoff
got your pm
Not sure where we are gonna be but got your details
Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When we went to the Mosell everyone said drop down into Luxenbourg for fuel. I worked it out (roughly) that it was a 40 mile diversion and just wasnt worth it so didnt bother. Its not that huge a difference on a full tank so I would only do it if its on route.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Barry
We do have a large tank
"Not one with guns"

Probably worth it for us.
and Sue remebers listening to Radio Luxembourg before the pirate
ships arrived. Aaaaaahhhhhhh nostalgia.

Kev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> When we went to the Mosell everyone said drop down into Luxenbourg for fuel. I worked it out (roughly) that it was a 40 mile diversion and just wasnt worth it so didnt bother. Its not that huge a difference on a full tank so I would only do it if its on route.


about 5km from Trier!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > When we went to the Mosell everyone said drop down into Luxenbourg for fuel. I worked it out (roughly) that it was a 40 mile diversion and just wasnt worth it so didnt bother. Its not that huge a difference on a full tank so I would only do it if its on route.
> ...


Eh? I worked out it was 20 miles each way. Ok. Nobody listen to me. I clearly dont know what Im talking about. Either that or they moved Luxembourg since our aging Euro map was produced.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

barryd said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


It's possible that the OP has other things in mind barryd or just plain wants to go to Luxembourg (don't we all want to go somewhere just for the fun of it from time to time.).

The reality is with an average price differential of around 16 cents per L that will save 16.00 euros on a 100 L fill up if the MH has a really large tank.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

Our reasons for going to the Alps via Belgium and Luxembourg are:

1. The saving in tolls. For Calais to Geneva (A40/A41 junction) with a class 2 MH the current cost is well over 100 euro each way.

Our preferred route this year for the return trip should cost about 16 euro in France plus the Swiss carnet.

2. The journey is more varied and interesting than the one through northern France.

3. The opportunity to buy fuel in Luxembourg is the least important but it helps to offset the cost of the longer route - about 200km each way.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


 :lol: no probs, Barry, from the stellplatz at Trier to Wasserbillig just over the border is about 8km - just looked on google maps. I remember driving there to fill up :!:

anyway, off topic :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Exem said:


> Our reasons for going to the Alps via Belgium and Luxembourg are:
> 
> 1. The saving in tolls. For Calais to Geneva (A40/A41 junction) with a class 2 MH the current cost is well over 100 euro each way.
> 
> ...


Geoff, I was trying to make the point that as a money saving exercise it only works if Luxembourg is on route, but that's not the only reason to travel somewhere.

When you cross Belgium do you travel via Lille or Bruxelles ?

Our favoured Luxembourg route is Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Namur - Luxembourg. From the A16 Autoroute at Calais it's free motorway all the way.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

veevee said:


> When you cross Belgium do you travel via Lille or Bruxelles ?
> 
> Our favoured Luxembourg route is Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Namur - Luxembourg. From the A16 Autoroute at Calais it's free motorway all the way.


Agreed and the same route as you.

Also, we have stayed overnight at the Tournai aire and plan to do so again.

Geoff


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Also, we have stayed overnight *at the Tournai aire* and plan to do so again.

Is that on the motorway or in the town? Do you have a reference for it please.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

veevee said:


> Our favoured Luxembourg route is Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Namur - Luxembourg. From the A16 Autoroute at Calais it's free motorway all the way.


Totally agree, used this route myself when heading to Switzerland and to Trier. But then again I hate the Brussels ring road.

One thing I will say about diesel in Luxembourg is don't fill up on the motorways as it's more expensive than in the towns.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

A bit off topic but regarding the Swiss 10 day permit for over 3.5t vehicles.

When we were there I only completed it for the days we were on the road, not in campsites, because I reasoned why have dates to fill in if it was a consecutive 10 days.

However, by the time we left I decided that it should be completed each day you are in the country and the reason for the dates being filled in was for vehicles from neighbouring countries driving in and out again delivering/collecting etc.

It wasn't checked.

Kev


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

veevee said:


> Also, we have stayed overnight *at the Tournai aire* and plan to do so again.
> 
> Is that on the motorway or in the town? Do you have a reference for it please.


It's in the town and it's in the campsite database:
Tournai aire

One thing to watch - last September we couldn't use it as there was an enormous fair on the car park/aire. Looks like it's an annual event and it's on for three weeks:
Tournai events

Geoff


----------

